# Grain direction



## Steve Smith (Nov 15, 2016)

are there potential problems if the wood grain is oriented perpendicular to the tang? I've never tried it before, but I have some honduran rosewood that would look really cool with this orientation.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Nov 15, 2016)

No. There shouldn't be any problems if it's a full take knife. It would be epoxied under the entire surface of the scale and the tang would bear the stress. The pins and the epoxy will help protect it from shear force. A hidden tang knife on the other hand would probably fail in pretty short order.


----------



## Steve Smith (Nov 15, 2016)

thanks. so far I am only building full tang knives. I'll have to find a blade to go with it now.


----------



## JR Parks (Nov 15, 2016)

Don't forget to show us Steve-

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

